# Really Gross Treat



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, have'nt posted in awhile...still early for me but I just had to post this. I could'nt eat this myself, but I know there are those more daring out there who dig serving this kind of fare at parties...have fun!










Q-Tip Treats

Q-Tip Box
Mini Marshmellows
Butterscotch Chips
Lollipop sticks

Melt the butterscotch chips in a double boiler....press the mini marshmellows into the sticks and dip...don't get the chip mixture too hot...enjoy!


----------

